# Going from 35c to 28c...?



## Cosmicned (6 Jul 2011)

Guys-

I'd much appreciate your advice on this- I have a Hybrid Felt QX95 for my general commutes- but the supplied 700x35c tyres seem a bit too 'off road' for my mostly cycle path/urban route - I like the bike, but it seems a bit sluggish on the road- I suspect the tyre sizes may be the issue - I have 19mm WTB Dual-duty rims- would 28c slick(ish) tyres fit ok...? If so what's a good one to go for less rolling resistance but reasonable puncture protection...?


----------



## benb (6 Jul 2011)

I put 25mm tyres on my Croix de Fer, which has 23mm rims.

I went for Continental Gatorskins, which I'm happy with.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jul 2011)

Hi Ben, I suspect your CdeF had 23mm TYRES not rims - even the hefty A319s on my Surly are only 19mm rims! 

To the op - Sheldon Brown has 28mm as the smallest "safe" size for a 19mm rim, see here; 
http://sheldonbrown.com/tyre-sizing.html#width

FWIW, I went from 32c (Vredestein Perfect Max) to 42c (Continental City Contact) and didn't notice much difference in speed (the 42cs at 50-60psi are much more comfortable though).


----------



## benb (6 Jul 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> Hi Ben, I suspect your CdeF had 23mm TYRES not rims - even the hefty A319s on my Surly are only 19mm rims!
> 
> To the op - Sheldon Brown has 28mm as the smallest "safe" size for a 19mm rim, see here;
> http://sheldonbrown....zing.html#width
> ...



Hmm. The specs say the tyres supplied were 35c. The description for the rims is "Alex DF-23 all-black 32 hole"

The actual spec for the rims looks like it has an inner rim width of 15.7mm.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jul 2011)

benb said:


> Hmm. The specs say the tyres supplied were 35c. The description for the rims is "Alex DF-23 all-black 32 hole"
> 
> The actual spec for the rims looks like it has an inner rim width of 15.7mm.



Ah, that makes more sense - a 23mm rim would be pretty burly.


----------



## benb (6 Jul 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> Ah, that makes more sense - a 23mm rim would be pretty burly.



I just assumed that DF23 meant it was 23mm!!


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jul 2011)

benb said:


> I just assumed that DF23 meant it was 23mm!!



Heh  The last Alex rims I owned were the DA22s that came with my Giant SCR2.

They were 13mm width


----------



## BSRU (6 Jul 2011)

I recently changed from 38c tyres to 28c Continental Grand Prix 4 Seasons, 28c is the biggest they produce for that tyre.

So far excellent, light, low rolling resistance, excellent in the wet and apparently good puncture protection.


----------

